# Cannondale Ultra, carbon blades, 1-1/8"



## Sport (Aug 6, 2012)

I got fitted for a bike last night as I'm not riding 40 plus miles and need to step up. The LBS made their recommendations to me based on all the measurements and suggested the group of bikes they say would accomodate my size the best. For example they were looking at Treks and Cannondales and rules out the Trek based on my measurements. Something about the lenght of the top tube. They were, by the way, very nice and spent 1.5 hours of their time for a very reasonable price, at least in my opinion. I"ve been looking over the group of bikes they are recommending to me based on my shorter legs longer torso. Somehow they say I measure out for a 52 but really need a 51. I can't remember why now, but... At this point the difference between the two I will put in thier hands which is what I paid for. Anyway a question I forgot to ask concerns Cannondale Ultra, carbon blades, 1-1/8". Does this mean the carbon compoent is just at the bottom of the front forks for that distance? If so, what good is the carbon blade and what does it really do? thanks, I hope to research this stuff another 30 days and decide if I will buy the Cannondale Caad 8 5 105 for $1,200 or if I'm able to find something comporable on bikes direct. Thanks, for any feedback you may offer. Sport.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

. 
The carbon blades means the fork has an aluminum steer tube bonded to carbon legs. 

You will not find something comparable on bikes direct. They are not a LBS and will not spend that amount of time to make sure you get the right bike. You stated the shop was nice and spent alot of time with you. Do you like them? Do you want to see them stay in business? Are you happy with the price for the services provided? Then get the bike from them. 

Their business is being a full service shop and eturn customers. Not peddeling rebranded bikes on the internet.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

and btw...1 1/8" refers to the diameter of the steerer tube (that part of the fork that goes through the frame), this being the standard size these days.


----------



## Sport (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for your feed back. There is a very strong probability that I will in fact get the bike from the LBS. Thanks, Dan


----------

